# Pipe Rack ideas needed



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

This is for my stepvan which needs a pipe rack on the inside. My super smart plumber friend with great personality made a good point of just cutting the pipe into 5' lengths and tucking them away in the corner. I only do service so I can see his point and am leaning towards that way. I still have my old 6" pipe case and was thinking of suspending that from the inside roof. Any other ideas? Any pics of your setup?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Can you post a pic of the van?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

i'd like to have the pipe above this shelf up by the roof if possible. The problem is my bed is 10'6" so I can't just angle the pipe any which way. I have to be able to bring it through the door and then put it in it's undetermined location.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

How about a trapeze?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Explain further?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

You have the ribs in the roof to suspend trapeze hangers from w/ 3/8 all thread and unistrut. It looks like with the spacing that It would catch the shorter lengths as well. Maybe 16" wide or so, might build in a shallow pan out of thin plywood . It would work like what is built into mine now, Anchor the unistrut with "L" brackets to the side wall braces where it would not be swinging.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Good idea, can you post some pics?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I will take a picture of what is built into mine and post it tomorrow. I will see if I can draw a something of what I am talking about with the unistrut also


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

can you build a rectangular box 9' long by 2' wide and 6" high out of 2x6's and skin it w/ 3/4" plywood. I needed an entire rack in my old cube van, but if your not doing a ton new and remodel that should do you. Just put the platform under the racks you have now and raise everything up 6". I also kept a plastic 55 gallon drum for cut off pieces.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

GearJunkie, 
What kind of doors do you have on your step van, do they open the full width of the rear or do they just open in the center? 

If it opens full width so you can see the side profiles of your shelving, consider making a pipe box under the bottom of your shelves that you slide through while standing on the outside of the van.

If this is not an option, on one side of your van, build a four legged unistrut frame that is the height and width of your current shelving and secure it to the floor and walls, at the top of the frame build an open top box for placing your pipe.

You may have to shorten the height of your current shelving.

What kind of Step Van do you have?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Chris, I have a chevy workhorse stepvan. The doors don't extend all the way to the sides. They cover about 18" on each side. I'm thinking of going with Rick's trapeze idea. Going to sleep on it a couple days and will do something this weekend.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Those skinny doors can be a real PITA. Just wait until you have to put a 75 gallon gas water heater through the SOB.
I have a 1978 chevy/grumman olson step van with those same doors. I bought it as a mobile billboard not to be used as a service truck. It has a whopping 48k miles on the original engine. It had only been used as a backup route truck since it was bought new in 78. 

It's the short body with a 10' cargo area and single wheel rear axle/ 78" width. I almost sold it to an A/C guy who wanted to buy it, but he said no to it all because of the skinny rear doors, so I decided to keep it.

I've never finished painting or lettering it, but it makes a helluva mobile shed.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have about 4 ft when the door are open. If it can't fit in there, it doesn't need to be in there(that's what she said).


----------

